# Longtube Questions



## Ricekiller (May 2, 2006)

Have some questions for anyone who might know it. I want to get longtube headers and leave the stock exhaust in...

1) Will the longtubes bolt directly onto the stock exhaust? Or would this require a different exhaust?

2) How much of a gain in rwhp do you think these would be good for? Did you notice a difference?

3) Would this mess with the 02 sensors and set off the check engine light?

4) What are good brands and what do they cost?


Thanks!


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Have some questions for anyone who might know it. I want to get longtube headers and leave the stock exhaust in...

1) Will the longtubes bolt directly onto the stock exhaust? Or would this require a different exhaust?

They should bolt up to your stock exhaust without any problems...

2) How much of a gain in rwhp do you think these would be good for? Did you notice a difference?

I did headers and a cat-back at the same time so I can't really tell you about the gains of just headers. I can say i did feel a lot snappier and seemed to have more throttle response

3) Would this mess with the 02 sensors and set off the check engine light?

I used SLP Headers and they came with 02 extenders; 2 for the front and 1 for the rear. The passenger side was able to be pulled back far enough.

4) What are good brands and what do they cost?

I looked around and talked to a bunch of people and decided on SLP, they cost about $1000.00. Second, was Kooks and third was JBA. They seened to be a little cheaper. I will say the SLP's fit very nicely, were easy to put on (though I had a lift), and have been very maintenance free.

Hope that helps...

Chris


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Just for your knowledge JBA headers are shorty headers and not long tubes. If you get them you may want to get the catless midpipes so that they may be comparable to longtubes. I just installed a set of the JBA shorties this past weekend and I'll tell you I noticed a huge difference in the butt dyno. I hopefully will be going to the track on thursday and seeing if they helped my times.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

I agree with Chris. SLP L/T are the way to go. We did not have a lift and the install only took a day. Bolts up perfect. We used the HI FLOW cats. No problems and a noticable difference with the way the car performs. 

Andrew


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

socal gto said:


> Just for your knowledge JBA headers are shorty headers and not long tubes. If you get them you may want to get the catless midpipes so that they may be comparable to longtubes. I just installed a set of the JBA shorties this past weekend and I'll tell you I noticed a huge difference in the butt dyno. I hopefully will be going to the track on thursday and seeing if they helped my times.



My first choice would be to go with JBA's best shorties and hi-flo cats, but they're not cheap. 

Most seem to be going with SLP LTs, so for the price that's probably what I'll do. If I have the extra money to spend at the time I'll get the JBA system tho', for the looks and to be a little different.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the looks i like are for someone to be looking at my rear tail lights :lol: . LTs are the way to go and catless if you don't live in a nazi state. you'll need a tune to get the full effect but LTs will give you more low down torque and that means better acceleration off the line. the growl off of LTs and your stock exhaust will make you grin.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd say
Dynatech's
Kooks


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> the looks i like are for someone to be looking at my rear tail lights :lol: . LTs are the way to go and catless if you don't live in a nazi state. you'll need a tune to get the full effect but LTs will give you more low down torque and that means better acceleration off the line. the growl off of LTs and your stock exhaust will make you grin.


I don't have stock exhaust anymore...bought that before my first car payment was even due.  

And I'll want to go with hi-flo cats. I like the finish on JBAs best shorty. Maybe I'm waaay off in my thinking, but I just can't imagine how LTs produce just better numbers than a shorty that's installed along *with* their hi-flo mid-pipe, catted system vs. catted system.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I agree with modboss2. With the shorties and midpipes you should be getting the same numbers as the long tubes.


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

I went with Stainless Works. No complaints here. :seeya:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

socal gto said:


> I agree with modboss2. With the shorties and midpipes you should be getting the same numbers as the long tubes.


well you don't. it's a matter of length. it's just like tuning a speaker, you can't get the same sound out of a tiny box. the pressure wave travels down the tube to the collector at a certain speed and the "suction" behind that wave helps suck the next pulse down the tube. at high rpm the pressure wave doesn't take as long to get to the collector so the shorties work ok at top end. LTs are MUCH better taking off down in the lower RPM when you need that torque to fry rice.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

another thing is don't get hung up on numbers. LS1s and LS2s strength is a broad torque band. you can get a good peak number but it doesn't do much good if it's only pulling in a small RPM band.


----------

